# Realizar Un master apenas salir de la universidad.



## dayo (Jun 2, 2013)

*Se que el post es larguisimo y le pido disculpas pero las dudas me carcomen*

Buenas tardes. Pues eso. Si ven mis otros post la ultima vez que escribí estaba en 5° semestre de ing en telecomunicaciones. Ya estoy a punto de graduarme..n En aquel tiempo me ayudaron mucho  pero ahora hay otro problema. UN MASTER. (Especialización  en sistemas satelitales).

Me apasiona la parte de sistemas satelitales. Desde siempre. desde que era  un niño. 

Resulta que yo me voy a graduar a los 25 años (ahora mismo tengo 23 años pero me gradúo a los 25 años haciendo unas pasantias largas por que ya termine las materias y también tengo que esperar el acto de graduación) y el máster que quiero realizar no lo dan en mi estado sino en otro estado. ( se encuentra a 6 horas en carro).

La universidad en la que lo realizaré es la mejor de  Venezuela, y en realidad desde hace mucho tiempo he querido especializarme en sistemas satelitales .  Sin embargo, esa es mi pregunta: Realizar un máster implica que no podré trabajar *porque estoy casi seguro ( aunque todavia el profesor al que le he enviado el correo no me ha dado respuesta) sera tiempo completo. En verdad no se si sera a tiempo completo pero casi seguro que si* y sumado a todo ese esfuerzo tendre que viajar todas las semanas en bus a la otra ciudad y venir los fines de semana a mi ciudad.

Entonces el problema es que :

* Voy a graduarme a los 27 años con el master PERO NUNCA HE TRABAJADO.
* Voy a ser un viejo (relativamente jeje) para buscar trabajo.
* Voy a tener mi carrera, un martes, certificados CAP y toelf de que se ingles ( hace mas de un año que me estoy preparando seriamente en el idioma ingles y he estudiado muchisimo.) Es decir voy a ser una lumbrera... PERO NUNCA HE TRABAJO.

*Es decir voy a tener muchas cosas sin nada de experiencia laboral.*

¿Entonces vale la pena hacerlo? ¿No tener dinero dos años mas? ¿salir mas viejo sin experiencia laboral pero con muchas ventajas ? Los que tienen algo de experiencia que me recomiendan. 

Por último . Todo esto lo lograré si logro entrar en dicho máster que es muy selectivo. Es dificil entrar pero si  las respuestas que me den son positivas de que entro .. entro jeje. Feliz dia.


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2013)

Por mi experiencia, la gente que se queda y sigue cursando estudios academicos es porque quiere hacer su carrera en Investigacion, en la Universidad.

Si lo que queres es salir al mercado laboral te conviene ahora. Pero, el mejor consejo, es que hagas lo que te dice tu corazon. Que no te pase que en unos años mas digas, por que no habre estudiado cuando podia. Porque despues, hay trabajo, familia y obligaciones y volver a los libros se hace mas cuesta arriba.

Plantealo en la Uni y pregunta si podes cursar en mas tiempo (tres o cuatro años) para asi poder tambien trabajar. Suerte!


----------



## dayo (Jun 2, 2013)

mucha gracias por tu respuesta . Pero como es eso de cursar en tres o 4 años ?


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2013)

si para hacer la carrera en dos años se necesita tiempo completo, repartiendola en mas años podes hacerla quiza con menor dedicacion y/o estudios vespertinos, averigua si la carrera ofrece opciones de cursado para gente que trabaja.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 3, 2013)

> Entonces el problema es que :
> 
> * Voy a graduarme a los 27 años con el master PERO NUNCA HE TRABAJADO.


que importa el trabajo si haces lo que te gusta¡¡¡
siempre y cuando hagas lo que te guste,el dinero siempre esta en segundo plano,,,
o sea ,que quieres hacer dinero o hacer lo que te gusta?
yo en lo personal eligo el saber y estudiar,pues si quisiera hacer dinero hubiera elegido otra carrera,pero eso no quita que vivas de lo que te gusta,,,
con el tiempo a mayor estudio academico= mejor salario


----------



## dayo (Jun 14, 2013)

gracias por las respuestas.  Para serles sinceros creo que el máster en ciencias de la telecomunicación esta algo lejos por ahora. Pero estuve averiguando en mi ciudad y la gran mayoría de los máster son gerenciales o cosas así.  Pero vi un máster en la universidad de mi ciudad...... es llamado: MÁSTER EN CIENCIAS APLICADAS. MENCIÓN : FÍSICA.

Entre las electivas que tienen para elegir  quisiera especializarme en 3 materias :                     

1-)Electricidad y magnetismo.
2-) Teoría electromagnética.
3-) Física moderna.

Pero entonces viene otra pregunta: *¿ No sera este máster demasiado ACADÉMICO ?*. Supe de este máster porque un profesor de mi universidad me lo recomendó y me dijo que este máster especilizandome en esas tres áreas podría entender absolutamente todo el origen de mi carrera. 

*Pero ademas de lo dificilisimo dificil.. .isimo   que es este postgrado, no estoy seguro porque me parece algo mucho mas académico (orientado a profesores e investigadores)  que orientado a mi carrera. Y definitivamente no me quiero dedicar a la investigación. *

¿ Y ustedes que opinan?. Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 14, 2013)

Existen Masters que se toman de medio tiempo por internet, o incluso sabatinos... asi que lo que yo haria es terminar la carrera... conseguir trabajo y una vez en el empleo.. comenzar a tomar un master de ese tipo....


----------



## dayo (Jun 15, 2013)

master por internet ? No chico yo paso hermano.


----------

